# nations foundation movie



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

here is the embed


----------



## WVrider84 (Aug 5, 2011)

Really cool video thanks for sharing!


----------



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

WVrider84 said:


> Really cool video thanks for sharing!


no problem!

also wanted to post their presentation of the gospel video and the trailer for their new video


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks alot man, I'll have to check this out once I get time. I really enjoyed watching Andy Finch on "The Amazing Race." He's a really awesome guy.


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice vid. Enjoyed watching. Thanks.


----------



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

wow so glad for all the good responses!


----------



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

*New video trailer #2*






10char


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

These movies need more satanic death metal. Just saying.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Play the video backwards.

"We will snot the green umbrella! Red Cheeze! Red Cheeze!"

Definitely satanic.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> These movies need more satanic death metal. Just saying.



I am a Christian and enroled in classes to become Catholic. To each is own. The only music I like listening to is Megadeth, Metallica, Slayer (just cannot give it up yet), Pantera and anything new that sounds loud and fast. Great music for boarding. Great music for my half marathon weekend runs. I like the video this dude posted and I like the fact that despite many are not believers I don't think there are a lot of haters on this forum. Whatever floats your boat. If you have heard the message, grown men can make their own life decisions. I did find you post funny. Just sayin!


----------



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

ARSENALFAN said:


> I am a Christian and enroled in classes to become Catholic. To each is own. The only music I like listening to is Megadeth, Metallica, Slayer (just cannot give it up yet), Pantera and anything new that sounds loud and fast. Great music for boarding. Great music for my half marathon weekend runs. I like the video this dude posted and I like the fact that despite many are not believers I don't think there are a lot of haters on this forum. Whatever floats your boat. If you have heard the message, grown men can make their own life decisions. I did find you post funny. Just sayin!


There are some great Christian metal bands out there. check out 
24 hour Christian Rock Internet Radio. Playing your favorite artists like Skillet, Red, Flyleaf, Disciple and more ...


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

CalvaryCougar said:


> There are some great Christian metal bands out there. check out
> 24 hour Christian Rock Internet Radio. Playing your favorite artists like Skillet, Red, Flyleaf, Disciple and more ...



Well I have never been a fan of Christian rock or metal music but always willing to give a listen. Thanks for the site.


----------



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Well I have never been a fan of Christian rock or metal music but always willing to give a listen. Thanks for the site.


no prob man, and pm'd


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

ARSENALFAN said:


> I am a Christian and enroled in classes to become Catholic. To each is own. The only music I like listening to is Megadeth, Metallica, Slayer (just cannot give it up yet), Pantera and anything new that sounds loud and fast. Great music for boarding. Great music for my half marathon weekend runs. I like the video this dude posted and I like the fact that despite many are not believers I don't think there are a lot of haters on this forum. Whatever floats your boat. If you have heard the message, grown men can make their own life decisions. I did find you post funny. Just sayin!


We have a live-and-let-live attitude on the forum -- probably a snowboarder's attitude in general. But religious discussions (in the appropriate forum section) can get just as fractious as the political ones. Just sayin!


----------



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

*andy finch's testimony*


----------

